# Spur Gears for the losi mini late model



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there any company that makes after market spur gears bigger then a 60 tooth for the mini late models or sliders?


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

bob its tyler! i got some 62 and 64 that came from venom they are for the motorcycle that they had. they will work on the mini if u drill out the center hole on the spur gear to the size of the losi gear and it will work perfect! i plan on coming this saturday to watch and sell some stuff and i can drill out the holes for u and give it to u this saturday!


----------



## cubcadet70 (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.venom-group.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=VEN-0155 64tooth
i cant find 62 tooth but i got one!


----------

